# What's yur quirk?



## kenpofighter (Aug 28, 2008)

We all got them. So what's your quirk? Drumming your fingers, pulling apart paper clips, clicking your pen, twirling your hair (if long enough), bitting your finger nails, playing with your gum. You may not think you have one, but you do just ask your Mom.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Teeth grinder sometimes. Trying to kick it though.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Stroking my goatee.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Aug 29, 2008)

1. Mentally correcting spelling errors. (the title is driving me crazy!!!)
2. Making lists and arranging items on desks, counters, and shelves.
3. Once I get a song in my head, I must listen to it over and over before it will leave my mind.


I know...a little O.C.D. over here.


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 29, 2008)

Skip Cooper said:


> 1. Mentally correcting spelling errors. (the title is driving me crazy!!!)



Sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! I think it's fun!


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 29, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Stroking my goatee.


My man! I do that all the time


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2008)

Having everything in the right place all the time.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Skip Cooper said:


> 2. Making lists and arranging items on desks, counters, and shelves.
> I know...a little O.C.D. over here.



One of my students is a clinical social worker for the local Vet center.  His office looks like he uses a t-square to put paperwork on his desk. OCD, indeed.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 30, 2008)

Twirling my hair ( whats left of it)


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2008)

I am not sure if this qualifies as a quirk, but I like to watch the old TV series Dallas reruns over and over.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

Ever seen _Monk_? Every episode I tell my wife, that's me!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> ever seen _monk_? Every episode i tell my wife, that's me!


 
lol!


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 30, 2008)

I "type" things I am thinking about wherever I am...on the dashboard of my car, on my thigh, the armrest of the chair, thin air. They could be random words or phrases that catch my interest, like the title of a book or someone's name. Usually I do it so that it's not very obvious, fingers barely move.

You'd think I'd be a better typist overall with all this practice!


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

Cracking my neck.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2008)

For years after I stopped working on the ambulance I would find myself reaching for the air horn while driving


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 1, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> For years after I stopped working on the ambulance I would find myself reaching for the air horn while driving


 
I can relate...I spent five years or more driving a car with a standard transmission. I have been driving an automatic for a while now and at times, I still find myself reaching for the shifter or searching for the clutch.


----------

